# Far Cry 2 Lan problems



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, I have a question. Me and my friend are trying to play Far cry 2 LAN. He's at my house right now, he can find the game, but he can't join. We tried Hamachi, I can join other peoples game just fine, but he can't join mine, or I can't join his.

So, what to do?
I have heard that you can't play form the same IP, but with hamachi it should work, right?

Please help


----------

